
Show HN: Tabiverse – Get a random planet on every new browser tab - thriver9
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabiverse-a-universe-in-y/hpplgjkooibhfkmmepoikcjpadcojcik?hl=en
======
thriver9
Hi everyone!

Tabiverse is a procedurally generated universe in your browser tabs. Every
time you open a new tab, you are teleported to a procedural planet. You are
also able to share your planet coordinates with your friends so that they can
explore the same planets. Currently, three types of celestial object are in
the Tabiverse: planets, stars, and asteroids. We are adding stars, black
holes, space anomalies, and moons very soon. I also want to explore a way to
integrate browser bookmarks, shortcuts, and widgets into this eventually so
your browser home page can be fun and productive. Let me know what you think
:)

Album of screenshots:
[https://imgur.com/a/o7PbxLJ](https://imgur.com/a/o7PbxLJ)

Chrome: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabiverse-a-
univer...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabiverse-a-universe-
in-y/hpplgjkooibhfkmmepoikcjpadcojcik)

Firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tabiverse/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tabiverse/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/tabiverse](https://twitter.com/tabiverse)

Discord: [https://discord.gg/MUgRGwE](https://discord.gg/MUgRGwE)

------
hallihax
I like this a lot <3

